# What is Skeeter Pee?



## tatud4life (May 30, 2012)

For a newbie to wine making, would someone please tell me what Skeeter Pee is?!?! I would love to try some.


----------



## Julie (May 30, 2012)

it is a lemon wine. You take a slurry, when you make a wine and the yeast eats the sugar and converts this to alcohol the yeast fall to the bottom of the primary this is your slurry. You use your slurry to start a Real Lemon concentrate wine. There are a couple of threads you can check out for various methods that some have tried. And you can go to skeeterpee.com for more information


----------



## g8keeper (May 30, 2012)

just out of curiosity, what about taking, say, turkey hill lemonade, and fermenting it out???....how does anyone have any thoughts about that???....


----------



## Duster (May 30, 2012)

best description is here http://skeeterpee.com/?page_id=17


----------

